# Fatties - QView



## knifebld (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey all,

Had a great time with my first fattie a few months back so decided to continue playing with different ingredients and smoke a few more. This time, since I was on holidays, I took a drive down South to Malone, NY to pick up some Jimmy Dean sausage (which is not available in my parts).

For the first one, I use Jimmy Dean regular sausage chub, with some Swiss cheese, mushrooms and chopped fresh basil;













IMG_4241.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014






The second, I used ground turkey mixed with fresh basil, oregano, and thyme, Swiss cheese, shaved ham, and asparagus;













IMG_4244.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014






Got my bacon from the butcher, asked him to slice it nice and thin so that it would be a little more cooked then my last one. Made a extra long weave;













IMG_4243.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014






Rolled them, sprinkled a little rub, then tossed into the fridge overnight. The next day, started to preheat my WSM to 230F in the early after noon, got my fatties out and waited with a nice cold beer and a beautiful day;













IMG_4251.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014


















IMG_4253.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014






OK....so the beer kinda sucked. Love Canadian, but the 67 sublime sucks mud...

Anyhow, 3 hours later these puppies were ready to come off and be eaten! As you can see I had a little issue with one of the fatties...normally I make sure the overlap of the bacon weave is on the bottom...guess I got distracted :)













IMG_4254.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014






And finally the sliced shots;













IMG_4256.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014


















IMG_4258.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 7, 2014






Final thoughts.....

Jimmy Dean is definitely the way to go, the meat was light and moist and was not thick and dense when I tried my last one with ground pork and beef. Looking back, I should have tossed in some cooked chopped bacon over the mushrooms before rolling it up...would have been just a tad better.

The turkey fattie was surprisingly excellent. Nice and light, the asparagus gave it some much flavor it was quite good.

Another fun smoke! Cheers everyone!


----------



## mikeworthington (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I personally don't care for asparagus, or ground turkey but it made a beautiful fatty! I'd have

to try it anyway it looks so good.

Michael


----------



## sqwib (Jul 7, 2014)

Great looking Fatties, I would take a plate of that any day, Like your Maverick, shame about the Beer, anyhow great cook and thanks for sharing.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 8, 2014)

mikeworthington said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! It was the reason I made two different ones, some kids hate asparagus, some hate mushrooms. Ground turkey was not planned as my wife asked for ground chicken...ooopps LOL


SQWIB said:


> Great looking Fatties, I would take a plate of that any day, Like your Maverick, shame about the Beer, anyhow great cook and thanks for sharing.


Thanks Sqwib! By the way, nice website....lots of cool things that I plan to try on there!


----------

